# Velvet Care Tips



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

A few guys have asked me for some velvet care advice so here you guys go....

Keep in mind that velvet is made to come off. Hopefully some of these tips on velvet care will help you. 

-Avoid grabbing the antlers as it collapses the veins (which makes it more difficult inject the preservative into the velvet). When handling the deer for photos and capping, it is best to hold the head, ears or below the velvet. 
-Don't drag the deer.
-Avoid tying the antlers to your pack around the velvet. 
-During transport, the antlers shouldn't be rubbing on anything (including the bed of the truck)

Get the buck injected quickly (if you are dyi or having a taxidermist do it for you) usually in the first day or two. The hot temps of August wreak havoc on flesh.
Keep the antlers cool and dry.
The amount of fluid in the antler will dictate how long you have to get the antlers to the taxidermist. Tight, dry velvet will last longer than soft, pliable velvet. 
If you can keep the antlers at less than 40 degrees, I think you have 3 days, but not many coolers can do that. 
Freezing is an option until you can get it properly preserved. 
Do not place dry ice in direct contact with the velvet (or cape).

You can inject them in the field, but it will take a little time to learn how. There are less toxic, inject-able cures for the non-professionals. I use some very toxic chemicals which seem to preserve the velvet well.
I'm not a fan of the paint-on-preservatives, especially for antlers with lots of fluid in them. 

Velvet can spoil easier than meat and should be cared for properly for a great finished product. Don't be afraid to ask your taxidermist for tips on velvet care. 

Hope that provided some help. Hard to believe it is already that time of year. Best of luck on your hunt.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Are there any tricks that taxidermist use to do a show piece. I mean lets say I shoot a monster buck like the ones at the shows. Those bucks always seem to look a step or two better compaired to regular deer I've seen. I'm also not talking about antler size. The velvet just looks really good.

Maybe they freeze dry them? Maybe they inject antlers and then put in freezer for several weeks. Maybe they frreeze them and then preserve them. I dont know just wondering if they do something different? 

I want my next big buck to be a show piece. 

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Follow up question...

I've seen some deer that were shot in the velvet and taxidermied as hard horned bucks. What makes that possible? Were those deer shot later in the season, or what is the deal with that?


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

So the show mounts are usually only the best of the best a taxidermist receives. Perfection is what they are striving for in a show piece so they have to start with a great specimen. I'm sure most taxidermists put 2-5 times the effort into a piece for the show. 

Freeze drying is a good route if you have a solid specimen to start with, but they either split the skull or cut the antlers off to place them in the freeze drier. Most of my customers don't want to cut them off nor the extra expense and I still inject the antlers. Most don't inject and freeze dry. The wide life size I posted earlier was injected and freeze dried because the antlers were so full of fluid in that stage of growth. All the other mounts I have posted were done by injection. 

All the velvet I receive gets the same attention. I inject multiple times, with a very toxic chemical that I know works, and I babysit them and I freeze them and I thaw them. Then I groom them, saturate them, freeze them thaw them inject them. It is a very tedious endeavor that takes time, but my customers seem to like the end result. Grooming them is a very important part of the final outcome.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Bird- it is possible to strip the velvet and color the antlers. This done because the velvet is ruined or because the hunter would rather have a hard horned mount.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Packout, what would you recommend as the best way to diy antler velvet? I'm not planning on finding a very big buck this year, so I was planning on just trying to diy it this go round -thanks


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

There are some less toxic injectables a you can try. Just have to make sure you get the fluid throughout the velvet. And don't inject yourself!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for the tips Packout! If I shoot a decent buck this year I'm planning on taking him to your shop! 8)


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Here's a velvet care chemical that I've seen recommended on other forums.

http://www.mckenziesp.com/K919-P11321C71.aspx


----------



## kzkammo (Jul 15, 2013)

Does anyone know where to buy Formaldehyde?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

What does it cost to have the horns freeze dried If thats the best way. You can send pm if you like. I don't care about p&y score. If I get a big buck I want it show quality.


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

What's the name of your shop packout? Where are you located?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

sagebasin.com he does awesome work. here are some he has done for me.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

SW- the freeze dry costs depending on the size and weight of the antlers. Last one I'd did was around $150 plus the cost to get it there and back. Then there is an added expense of putting the antlers back together. I haven't had one freeze dried in past 3 years so the price may have changed. Freeze drying is more advantageous if the antlers are very plump with fluid and still growing. Injecting properly can give the look you are looking for also. 

Archer- I am in American Fork. You are welcome to stop by, no strings attached. Contact info is at the website below.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Here's a velvet care chemical that I've seen recommended on other forums.
> 
> http://www.mckenziesp.com/K919-P11321C71.aspx


Thanks bowhunt3r4l1f3. Does anybody know how much a pint of this would cover? As in how big a deer (antlers) this would cover?


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Out- a pint should take care of most antlers, if properly injected. A good problem would be if you needed more.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

About the comment/?? on formaldehyde, please leave this type of injection thing to the pros... 




swbuckmaster said:


> $$$-$how quality.


I know this is coming from a mostly bird guy buuuut, FIFO


----------



## kzkammo (Jul 15, 2013)

Are you a pro longgun?


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Packout said:


> There are some less toxic injectables a you can try. Just have to make sure you get the fluid throughout the velvet. And don't inject yourself!


This may have sounded funny to those of you who haven't done this before. However Packout was serious. It's very easy to push a very sharp needle through velvet that is 1/64 of an inch thick and that needle will find its way into your flesh very easy. I usually use a sharpening stone to take a bit of the edge off of the needle. It doesn't need to be that sharp for that task. Another caution is to alway wear safetly glasses. No matter what chemical it is you dont want it in your eyes and fluid under pressure doesn't always follow the rules you think it should.

KZKAMMO - please make sure to do some research on formaldehyde before you use it. It does work, but it is also very terrible for you.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Formaldehyde can be absorbed through your skin. It will probably make you go blind if you get it in your eyes. So wear goggles instead of glasses. 

I have a friend that has had tumers from messing with that crap.

Its also pretty hard for a newbe to learn the tricks of the trade. You may end up applying the crap and the horns may still stink for years to come.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

kzkammo said:


> Are you a pro longgun?


I've injected a _few_ gallons of 4 in 1 over the years...;-)

but honestly, when chatting about needles and toxic fluids... seriously, leave it to someone who knows what the hell they are doing. It wouldnt take much to kill off part of a finger/destroy tissues with this stuff.


----------

